
After Carping About NBC’s Olympics Coverage, Journalist Suspended from Twitter - iProject
http://betabeat.com/2012/07/after-incessant-carping-about-nbcs-olympics-coverage-journalist-is-suspended-from-twitter/
======
josephcooney
Toppling governments in north africa/persian gulf - OK. Lambasting major US
corporation for their ineptitude - NOT OK.

~~~
slurgfest
According to whom?

~~~
ihuman
According to twitter

~~~
Joakal
Actually, it's twitter is giving government the power to refuse tweets that
topple government as of this year[0]. Google followed suit shortly.

[0] Twitter to selectively 'censor' tweets by country.
<http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-16753729>

------
nthitz
Technically he was suspended from Twitter for tweeting the email address of
NBC exec Gary Zenkel.

~~~
uptown
...which is now available in the text of the Reuters story which
unquestionably has a larger audience than the original tweet.

[http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/07/30/us-twitter-nbc-
jou...](http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/07/30/us-twitter-nbc-journalist-
idUSBRE86T19720120730)

~~~
Zenst
Guess double standards are still alive. Wonder how google+ and facebook handle
this.

------
olefoo
It is sad to see twitter becoming yet another ad bloated cyclopean monstrosity
desperately trying to fleece it's users before they flee for greener pastures.

I've been quite fond of it over the years, but if it starts engaging in
vindictive censorship; then it becomes a poisoned well and can no longer be
trusted.

------
debacle
This appears to be true. If it is, coupled with all of the other crazy
Olympics Twitter snafus, Twitter is pretty much dead to me. I only use it to
follow the ~20-30 obscure Internet celebrities that I care about, and for that
it was useful, but it's not worth associating with such a scatterbrained
company.

~~~
incision
I don't get Twitter, never have.

For every "social media is changing our world" moment that pops up every few
months there are 12,460,000,000 worthless tweets clogging up the other 89
days.

It seems to me that the primary use of the service is to provide an IV drip of
useless information for update addicted. The "great" moments are purely
incidental.

~~~
freehunter
Isn't that life, though? Truly great moments in life are few and far between,
but we live through the dull moments in order to see the great moments. Yeah
twitter is mostly useless, but the times when it's not useless outshine the
times when it is useless.

~~~
slurgfest
What is really the use? I don't have an interest in killing time with it, so
if there is a real use maybe I can take advantage of that in a more focused
way without continuously sampling from an endless stream of drivel.

~~~
freehunter
I use twitter heavily in the info sec world, mainly to keep abreast of new
developments. There are always new hacks and exploits coming out, and they get
posted on twitter first.

The trick is to follow your interests. If you don't care about world news,
NASCAR, or celebrities, don't follow them.

------
stfu
Sad to see Twitter becoming one of these companies who easily bow to
corporate/government intimidation. Always thought Twitter was one of the good
guys. Very disappointing but fortunately this is becoming a "story". Let's see
what kind of damage control they are trying to pull off.

------
Zenst
Nice to see google+ has a more fair policy and are less suseptable to bullying
via shrinking TV companies.

[https://plus.google.com/u/0/?tab=wX#110741260330832413403/po...](https://plus.google.com/u/0/?tab=wX#110741260330832413403/posts)

\-- No email address's were hurt during this post.

------
kaiju
"How are the first social media games going?"

Wait, what? Social media didn't exist in 2008?

~~~
k-mcgrady
In 2008 Twitter still wasn't widely used by the general public. It only had 6
million users.

~~~
Zenst
Very true and it is sad to see a TV company using bullying as its approach to
social media.

